# Hycosy on day 19?



## Lirone (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi there

I'm trying to fit in a hycosy appointment (NHS) and the timing is getting annoying. I had to book it 2 months in advance as they only do it one day per week and demand is high. As intervening periods have come early, the date I'm currently scheduled to have it will be day 19 of my next cycle. The guidance from the clinic says within 10 days of the end of my period (for me that's any time from day 4-14). I've asked (twice now) if they could move the date forward but they say they don't have space to rebook and that up to day 19 is OK, but I should call them if my period is any earlier than currently predicted. I can't really delay until the following month as we have our followup appointment with the consultant then and I definitely don't want to delay things. I asked if going private (it's a joint clinic) would speed things up but apparently this wouldn't affect the timing when they could offer it and would also knock me off the NHS treatment path. 

I suppose I need to take their word for it that the test will still be effective when done so late. What really bothers me is that the guidelines say no BD from the period before the test until after the test, which would mean completely missing ovulation that month (normally around day 14-1 - I mentioned that to the clinic and they didn't seem to understand that this might be frustrating for me. I try to tell myself it's just one month and is a crucial step towards getting treatment, but it feels so unnecessary and I'm finding it really stressful and upsetting!

Has anyone else had similar issues?

Lirone


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

Lirone
Sorry I've only time for a quick post.
I know this is frustrating and for us girls missing out on a potential BD opportunity is hell.
But sadly, from what you've said I don't see any choice.  If they can't bring the date forward then you'll have to hold off on the BD for one month I'm afraid as you wouldn't want to risk having the procedure done if you were pg. I know it's hard but maybe try to see it as a sacrifice that will hopefully lead to a great outcome when you do your next cycle/BD next month?
Easier said than done I know.

De


----------



## Lirone (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks DE43 for your wise words.  Had the hycosy today, all looking good. Pain levels mostly fine though am now curled up on sofa with a hot water bottle. I have to say period pains are more bearable when they aren't a nagging reminder of another failure, but mean I have taken another step towards the outcome I'm hoping for. And no more enforced abstinence is good even if too late for this month!  

Lirone


----------

